# how soon after kidding will doe come in heat



## ladyfarmer10 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have boer,dairy  and boer/dairy cross ,i would just like to know where to take my buck out or leave him with the herd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 9, 2010)

You will want to take him out. They can come into heat pretty fast. Plus you don't want the buck to breed the babies.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 9, 2010)

Boers usually cycle all year long, so those could come into heat very soon after kidding. Dairy goats generally are only in heat in the late summer through winter, so if they kidded in the spring, they'd start breeding again from August-February. Crosses could go either way.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 10, 2010)

As a general rule most breeds are seasonal breeders. Fall when the weather cools.  But extreme changes in the weather either to hot or to cold, may produce exceptions to this statement. 

Best advice is to separate them.  I agree with Karen.  You dont want him near the babies for sure.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 10, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Best advice is to separate them.  I agree with Karen.  You dont want him near the babies for sure.


That depends on the age of the babies and the buck. I won't keep a buck who is not gentle with people, does, and babies. My buck stays with my does during all but breeding time (so I can plan who is bred to who and when) and while the does are kidding, then as soon as all the babies are on the ground and running around, he goes back in with them until fall. All the kids are separated into a weaning pen at two months, and the females are left there until I separate the buck out again, so they don't get bred by accident before I want them to be. But, my does do not cycle year round, since they are pure dairy. 

I choose to let my buck stay with the does and babies most of the time because I can only keep one buck, and it's hard on him to be kept isolated in his own small pen all the time, it is boring and stressful. I can't afford to feed a companion wether or another buck, so he gets his girls for company most of the year. (And no, my milk doesn't taste bucky with him being in there--that only happens in the fall when he is stinky and gross and rubs on the girls!)


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 11, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Emmetts Dairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are also correct.  I however have companions for my buck so he dosnt get stressed or lonley.  So I guess I should of elaborated.  It depends on your herd management practices.  My boy is very sweet and gentle as well.  But I always worry about them getting breed to early. So I find it just best to keep things separate.  Its really what you choose.  I dont think my buck would hurt them intentionally at all.  I didnt mean that. I meant unintentional breeding.  It can happen and I never want to take the chance.    Thanks for making me clarify!!


----------

